# Best Professional Transfer Paper



## jlwright (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have an opinion on the best Professional Heat Transfer paper.

Are there any brands that do not feel heavy and resemble paper?

Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

jlwright said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on the best Professional Heat Transfer paper.
> 
> ...


You will get mixed opinions on that question. For me it is Jet Pro Sofstretch for whites and lights and for darks it is eversoft (ironall for darks). I am doing several test today to help answer some questions about JPSS.
Lou


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

"You will get mixed opinions on that question. For me it is Jet Pro Sofstretch for whites and lights and for darks it is eversoft (ironall for darks). I am doing several test today to help answer some questions about JPSS.
Lou"
hey Lou. Is the eversoft(ironall) "the new batch" papers? I would love to try some if I could be sure of getting the GOOD STUFF .


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

My recommendations are the same as Lou's.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have a non-oil laser printer, Duracotton and Image Clip are very good for lights and I have not been happy with any laser paper for darks. Note that certain laser printers do not feed heat transfer paper very well, it depends on their paper path as well as the fuser temp.


----------

